# waiting for frozen embryo transfer(love to hear your stories good and bad) ^



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hey everyone.
                   my names Tracey i joined back in november while i was having my daily injections for my first round of ivf.
to cut a long story short , i over responded to the drugs and had to have our wee embryos frozen. i had 23 eggs 16 have been frozen. i am thanking my lucky stars i have so many. i know some people only have 1 
as i have pcos i have to have a constructed cylcle. which i start on the 4th march (its been such a long emocinal road). finding out some of my best mates are expecting. finding one out today.nobody that cant have children can ever say that they understand how you feel.
i am now very scared. i have all theses questions. wondering how many groups they have been frozen in. how many they will have to defrost? how long we have to wait if it doesnt work. and if it doesnt and we have eggs left .is this the first cycle? i am attending the glasgow royal infirmary.
would love to hear from people who have had frozen embryo transfer any tips very welcome. 
i have made some good friends on this site you never feel alone.
love and luck to all Tracey xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Tracey

Welcome back hun. Sorry to hear you overresponded, but really good news you got so many snowbabies    I hope it all works out for you and send you lots of       

I am sure the ladies on the FET Board would love to share their experiences with you.

Take good care, see you around the boards

Love
Tracy
x


----------

